# Brake Adjustment Tool



## Bob Schegan (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a 2002 26RSS and cannot find a brake adjusting tool that will work. I am a mechanic and have 5 different style tools but because of the spring plate none of them will work. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I just use a regular screw driver.


----------



## Bob Schegan (Sep 7, 2012)

Bob Schegan said:


> I have a 2002 26RSS and cannot find a brake adjusting tool that will work. I am a mechanic and have 5 different style tools but because of the spring plate none of them will work. Any help will be appreciated.


Does your camper have drop center axles? I can't get a straight screwdriver in the adjusting hole because of the drop axle.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My axles are straight.

Considering the age of your trailer I would suggest you remove one of the drums at a minimum to inspect the bearings as they most likely need to be repacked. At that time you can have full access to the back plate and adjustment screw to see what you really need to adjust the brakes.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> My axles are straight.
> 
> Considering the age of your trailer I would suggest you remove one of the drums at a minimum to inspect the bearings as they most likely need to be repacked. At that time you can have full access to the back plate and adjustment screw to see what you really need to adjust the brakes.


How ofter should the bearings be repacked?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

double d said:


> My axles are straight.
> 
> Considering the age of your trailer I would suggest you remove one of the drums at a minimum to inspect the bearings as they most likely need to be repacked. At that time you can have full access to the back plate and adjustment screw to see what you really need to adjust the brakes.


How ofter should the bearings be repacked?
[/quote]

The manual is a bit confusing in my opinion.

Personally I do mine every 3 years or 12,000 miles, so sometimes I have done them twice in one year. I do not use the easy lube fittings to pump grease in. Also one of the big reason for doing this is not so much the bearings as to inspect the brakes. Many issues come up due to brake magnet wear or damaged wires that the only way to fix them is to open it all up.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

CamperAndy is the man!









I have found everything from broken brake springs to linings worn to almost nothing. The Dexter manual states once a year. I agree with Andy that if I get to it once every other year then I'm usually okay. Long mileage tours mean I too bump up the maintenance. I found the broken spring when I first pulled wheels of a used trailer I had just purchased. I really had no "feel" that the brakes had a problem. Let the games begin and jack up the beast and getter dun!









Safe driving and happy camping!


----------

